# Trialling Link Insertion Feature



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm trialling a new feature on UK-M to see if it's beneficial to the board and if people like/dislike it.

What it does is look at posts for product and/or website names and automatically links those to the correct site or a retailer with more information.

The links won't pop-up advertising windows when you hover over them like on some other sites so I'm hoping that this will actually be a useful addition to the site. It may be a good thing, it may be a bad thing - the only way we'll know is to try it out.

After 1 month I'll do a poll to get feedback.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Has this happened yet?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> Has this happened yet?


Yes... although I haven't noticed it anywhere.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

so if i type in youtube, it should come up with a link?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

which it didnt


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

jack3d


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

usp labs


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, is that how it works? I read the OP and had no clue as to what it was!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think I've see it anywhere yet.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

www.youtube.com


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

its working now


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

usp labs jack3d


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

only with website names, not products


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

andy said:


> only with website names, not products


I thought web links were already made into a live link when posted on a thread? Or am I completely missing the point?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> I thought web links were already made into a live link when posted on a thread? Or am I completely missing the point?


Only if it's posted as the full web address with the www etc.

The software is apparently quite specific, I'd hoped that it would be beneficial but nevermind! 

I'll leave it in place anyway in case it takes a while to fully kick in.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

pro-10.com


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fail


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ifdotcomisputafterititseemstohyperlinkit.com

ifdotcomisputafterititseemstohyperlinkit

if dot com is put after it, it seems to hyperlink it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've seen them popping up recently so it does seem to be working...in some cases at least


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ok it works now but didnt when i first posted pro-10.com


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Not that it really matters, but is there any reason that it links stuff like ebay and amazon to there .com sites as appose to .co.uk?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Not that it really matters, but is there any reason that it links stuff like ebay and amazon to there .com sites as appose to .co.uk?


It's not region specific so I can't yet opt to show uk site variations.

It seems to be fairly useless though so I'll probably disable it soon anyway!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorian said:


> It's not region specific so I can't yet opt to show uk site variations.
> 
> It seems to be fairly useless though so I'll probably disable it soon anyway!


To be fair, I agree.


----------

